# TICKETS AVAILABLE NOW SJ & EVENTING



## Nicnac (28 July 2012)

Just checked - Tuesday eventing tickets at £55 plus loads for SJ just available


----------



## Nicnac (28 July 2012)

Dressage finals team & individual just added this second (£95 cheapest tho'....)


----------



## Katyharriet (28 July 2012)

just got eventing sj and freestyle tickets. SO happy!!!!!!


----------



## ghostie (28 July 2012)

was at the dressage eventing today and it was amazing - just bought tickets for the final day of the eventing - jumping and medals - wooooo! So excited


----------



## daveismycat (28 July 2012)

Not sure what I'm doing wrong, trying to buy a single eventing ticket for Tuesday, tried half an hour ago and none of the tickets were available.  Obviously the website has taken a dislike to me.


----------



## ecb89 (28 July 2012)

Just trying to sign in and its crashed


----------



## ghostie (28 July 2012)

daveismycat said:



			Not sure what I'm doing wrong, trying to buy a single eventing ticket for Tuesday, tried half an hour ago and none of the tickets were available.  Obviously the website has taken a dislike to me.  

Click to expand...

you have to sit there and keep hitting refresh - they sell almost as soon as they go up so you have to be quick.  It's taken us to days to get tickets for Tuesday but got there in the end


----------



## Katyharriet (28 July 2012)

http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/

Use this website. just choose the days you want to go to and it watches them and alerts you when any appear. 
Without it I wouldn't have got any. Put the audio alert on and make sure your speakers are turned up and it makes the loudest noise EVER  when tickets come up.


----------



## daveismycat (28 July 2012)

Katyharriet said:



http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/

Use this website. just choose the days you want to go to and it watches them and alerts you when any appear. 
Without it I wouldn't have got any. Put the audio alert on and make sure your speakers are turned up and it makes the loudest noise EVER  when tickets come up. 

Click to expand...

Wow, thanks for that!


----------



## Katyharriet (28 July 2012)

daveismycat said:



			Wow, thanks for that!  

Click to expand...

Thats ok! I had seriously given up on ever getting any this morning and resigned myself to the tv. good luck!


----------



## R_H (28 July 2012)

The site is just saying that the are' experiencing high demand and the page you have requested is unavailable' - does this mean any chance of a ticket is gone?


----------



## Liostro (29 July 2012)

Who do you know which events are on each day? I am in London 6th/7th and 8th wanted to try see some dressage when i go on this ticket checker site it just shows codes.


----------



## jessdarcy (29 July 2012)

How does this work??
Did you manage to get tickets today?
Do you use this website/; http://www.tickets.london2012.com/???

Thanks so much!M 
x


----------



## daveismycat (29 July 2012)

Katyharriet said:



			Thats ok! I had seriously given up on ever getting any this morning and resigned myself to the tv. good luck! 

Click to expand...

Katyharriet - I could kiss you!  Have been sat by laptop with the ticket alert thing turned on, not a peep until a moment ago, nearly died of heart failure when the alarm went off but managed to get myself a ticket for Tuesday!!

Now just the small matter of working out transport/accomodation from Scotland!

tHANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!


----------



## jessdarcy (29 July 2012)

daveismycat said:



			Katyharriet - I could kiss you!  Have been sat by laptop with the ticket alert thing turned on, not a peep until a moment ago, nearly died of heart failure when the alarm went off but managed to get myself a ticket for Tuesday!!

Now just the small matter of working out transport/accomodation from Scotland!

tHANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!       

Click to expand...

Hiya!
Which price band did you go for/? I'm still trying!! x


----------



## daveismycat (29 July 2012)

jessdarcy said:



			Hiya!
Which price band did you go for/? I'm still trying!! x
		
Click to expand...

Band A.  They didn't show up at all when I searched via the website (kept pressing refresh manually) but instead I used the tracker mentioned earlier at in this thread (see below).  Have been waiting by my laptop since last night (give or take a few breaks when I left my husband in charge) and it just beeped at me.  Can recommend it, as I wouldn't have got my ticket without it.  

http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/


----------



## jellyshark (29 July 2012)

So excited just got tickets for Tuesday - I just got them in my shopping tray then kept requesting and eventually got band C tickets!!! Now transport to sort!!  Roll on Tuesday!!


----------



## Jenny923 (29 July 2012)

Just bought tickets for tuesday too! Ahhhh can't wait. Only managed to get band A though, my bank account will be suffering. OH WELL!!!!!!


----------



## jessdarcy (29 July 2012)

Got mine too!!!!!! : ) ) ) ) )

Soooooo pleased!!! 

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st5050 (29 July 2012)

Katyharriet said:



http://checker.benmarshinteractive.com/

Use this website. just choose the days you want to go to and it watches them and alerts you when any appear. 
Without it I wouldn't have got any. Put the audio alert on and make sure your speakers are turned up and it makes the loudest noise EVER  when tickets come up. 

Click to expand...

**Thanks so much!! - managed to get one for the Eventing Final  *** on my own but who cares Whoop!


----------



## R_H (29 July 2012)

I managed to get tuesday eventing final tickets too thanks to the brilliant tracker mentioned in this thread! I am so so so excited!

Just one question - on tuesday will we still be able to walk round the xc course? or will it be shut or tickets not allow? thankyou!


----------



## Katyharriet (29 July 2012)

daveismycat said:



			Katyharriet - I could kiss you!  Have been sat by laptop with the ticket alert thing turned on, not a peep until a moment ago, nearly died of heart failure when the alarm went off but managed to get myself a ticket for Tuesday!!

Now just the small matter of working out transport/accomodation from Scotland!

tHANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!       

Click to expand...

hahaha no worries! Glad you managed to get some. I am unbelievably excited now !!!


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2012)

Which site are you actually buying the tickets from, is it the official one??


----------



## Maesfen (29 July 2012)

R_H said:



			I managed to get tuesday eventing final tickets too thanks to the brilliant tracker mentioned in this thread! I am so so so excited!

Just one question - on tuesday will we still be able to walk round the xc course? or will it be shut or tickets not allow? thankyou!
		
Click to expand...

Friends there yesterday were told to walk the course then as it will be dismantled immediately after the last finisher and totally cleared by the next day.


----------

